# Sprucegum's cherry burl



## BrentWin (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's a duck call that I made out of some cherry burl that Sprucegum threw in to fill up a box. As you can see, it's some beautiful wood.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0123_zps16aca8e0.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0120_zps79a08b1b.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful call as usual.


----------



## bluedot (Oct 30, 2013)

Cherry is my favorite especially this kind.


----------

